# Help (kinda long)



## Gunnie (Apr 28, 2008)

As of 5 yesterday we are going to homeschool our kindergartner. Last year she was in a program for speech and language. (she is speech delayed nothing else) We were under the impression it was like a regular preschool where you learned and were being prepaired for kindergarten. She had an IEP done to help her meet her goals with speech. She has no problems anywhere else. The problem we had was everyone in that class had a speech and language problem so the only help she was getting to hear correctly spoken words were her half hour of therapy on Tuesdays and Wednesday was a review with the whole class. (I didnt really think this was enough it was origionally suppossed to be 2 days a week) We knew she talked better when she was around her cousins that dont have a speech problem. (I had them this summer and her speech greatly inproved) At our last IEP meeting I told them I wanted her to start Kindergarten. They were fine with that. They were sending her papers and everything to her home school (We have 5 elementary schools in our district) And we would have another IEP done at the end of last year or the beginning of this year (which they still hadnt done at the beginning of the year) Well before school started the principal for her home school called me and they wanted a little meeting to meet Hannah and talk about Kindergarten. We went and they were trying to talk me into putting her back in the other class I said no I know as a parent I have the right to send her to kindergarten (they were even trying to pull the shes to young card she turns 5 in Oct Heck I turned 5 in Nov when I started school) They tested her a little on her letters and writing her name and things while she didnt get every letter they asked, isnt that what kindergarten is about? learning? So anyways jump to the end of this week. I get another call from the principal saying that Hannah is to immature, she hits kids, she has the mentality of a 2 or 3 year old, she puts her fingers in other peoples noses and ears. Shes not socially ready to be in a classroom. She doesnt even understand how to sit down when they tell her. I blew up first of all we never have had a problem with hitting (she never hits back even when shes been hit) Shes never put her finger in anyones nose or anything like that and to say she was stupid just burned me up!!! (Im not just saying these things because shes my child either) She had no problems at all with anything like this last year or at any gathering in my moms group or any family gatherings. I have a very social child. but the first thing out of their mouth is she needs to go back to the "special ed" class. First off the school district gets paid more for her if shes there. The principal shouldnt have been the one to call me (at the end of the week) I should have gotten a phone call from the teacher the first time something happened. But to have to fight with them to keep her there ----es me off. (I have to say I wanted to start out homeschooling but my husband wanted her to at least try kindergarten) She has no problem with counting, colors, she knows most of her ABC's, more so than what some kids start out knowing when they start kindergarten ( thing is shes been tested and the only thing wrong is her speech development). WE feel that thay have to put a little effort into working with her and dont want to. (the classroom size also went from 20 to 28) I even said at our meeting before school started that if shes not ready to go into first at the end of the year big deal they wanted her to wait another year anyways instead of being in a class where shes not getting any learning. (I didnt say she would be homeschooled from then on) So anyways I am calling Monday and pulling her from school. Anyone know what I need to do? (I do know the school district has to pay for the speech therapist to come to our home 2 or 3 times a week) Any one ever have these kinds of problems? I want everything my daughter is entitled to, since they feel they cant teach her. How do I start out? Thanks so much if you made it this far. Any help would be greatly appriciated.


----------



## Happy Palace (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't homeschool in MI, so can't help with that. I'm just so sorry that you've had to go through this. If you try the HSLDA website, they list the rules for each state. My SIL homeschooled in MI and I don't think she even had to notify the school district. Hope someone can chime in with help. Big hug.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

As a homeschool mom I applaud you plan to bring you child home. It is wonderful that you have access to speech through the school district even as a homeschooler, that's not the way it is in most places.

In defense of you school, I do agree you child is too young for a K classroom, our cut off date is Aug 1. K is not what it was when we were in school. Now the kids need to know their ABC's (and often the sound each letter makes), number, colors, etc before walking in the door because they start teaching them to read before the end of the first 9 weeks. K today is like the 1st grade class we went to (My mom's a K teacher). 

Now, I personally think this is too much for kids in K , but that's what all the public schools are doing now. If your child is home with you and doing one on one, she will likely be able to do a full K curriculum this year - but any child turning 5 in Oct would not survive in the K classrooms today, delayed language or not.

As far as the principal calling you verses the teacher, that could be a policy thing (might be worth asking before you get too upset with the teacher). I student taught in a school where only the principal (or appointed office person) was allowed to call home, teachers were never to call. Dumb policy, but it's out there.

Good news is, from what I understand, MI is one of the easiest States in which to homeschool! Welcome to the "club"


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Check out the HSLDA site and look up the regulations for your state -- available here:

www.hslda.org

Learn the regulations backwards, forwards, up and down. Be able to quote them in your sleep, if necessary. KNOW what they mean, and how they apply to your family situation in particular, and ABIDE by them.

Good luck.


----------



## christij (Mar 5, 2006)

I can understand your frustration. Ohio Dreamer, is right though about K bring 1st grade, etc. - the bar seems to get set higher and higher. 

I work as a special ed teacher's assistant and this year our district brought in an additional K teacher b/c our numbers were high with 23-25 kids a classroom. So your child probably would not of thrived in a class size of 28. Have they preformed any additional testing with her in the brief time that your child was there? 

I would get to know your speech thearpist, there are a lot of neat things I have seen the speech thearpist do with the 1st/2nd graders we work with. I have seen some children have "behavior problems" that stem from the fact they weren't understood by peers/teachers.


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

http://www.homeschoolinginmichigan.com/

http://www.homeschoolingmichigan.com/

http://homeschooling.gomilpitas.com/regional/Michigan.htm

http://www.home-school.com/groups/MI.html

http://www.homeschoolcentral.com/support/michigan_homeschool.htm


----------



## RockyGlen (Jan 19, 2007)

I don't know about Michigan, but here in Wyoming they do NOT have to send a speech therapist to your home. They have to provide therapy if it affects education, but will not go to the home unless the child is under 3. After that, you have to take the child to the early childhood center or the school.


----------



## sonie716 (Sep 6, 2006)

We homeschool our 5 year old. We live in Grand Ledge not to far from you. In Michigan you do not have to do anything. By law here its schooling from 6-16. What we are doing is learning phonics, some writing, and basic math. We are using the Christian Light Education Learning to read program, which has the phonics, spelling, and writing in it. For math we are doing the Math-u-see primer. We school for about an hour a day at most. If he does not get something we slow down and do flash cards and review. Its going really well. 
Michigan is one of the easiest states to homeschool in. Since there is nothing to do. If you have anymore questions let me know.


----------



## horsepoor21 (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey there !

Just wanted to let you know my son , who is 7 , has a speech delay as well . So if you ever want to talk/vent/chat about it please PM me ! (we homeschool too :happy: )


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

My son started hitting in preschool also. They did not tell me because "Everybody hits in preschool". It is a develpemental thing. But, DS hadn't been before. 

And, the teacher thought that he was "slow". It was either that or he had more problems than the tests showed. She did not believe me when I told her that he was a clever little stinker! 

As it turned out, he had more problems than the tests showed. There is a limit to what you can test a squirmy little one for!

Things got better in school when he could tell them what the problem was. Until then, everyone had their own opinion, and it was not the same as mine! (Guess who was right?!?!).

Thinking back, it would have been better if I HAD homeschooled the first 2 years or so, but the doctors all reccommended early preschool, so that he could practice speaking more with little kids. They said he would learn faster that way. Thinking back, I have my doubts. 

He NEEDED the therapy, but, you say that they will come to your house? GOOD!


----------

